# HUMIDITY FOR MY CHERRY HEAD???



## ILoveTortoises2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello Everyone....
I just want to ask a quick question about my Cherry Head Redfoot Tortoise's enclosure. I have my tank (I'm working on better enclosure this weekend) The temp is ALWAYS anywhere between 80 to 90 degrees then when I turn the lights off at night it drops to about 79 degrees and the humidity when I have my fogger going during the day it gets to about 80% to 90% and when I turn it off at night it drops to about 60% to 70%... Is this ok for my tortoise? I just want to make sure this is ok for temps for the mornings & night. I know I heard the temps always drop at night. So I am just double checking so my Cherry Head (Franklin) is doing good with those temps.


----------



## terryo (Aug 16, 2013)

I always use heat emitters, and kept the temp. consistent at around 80, night and day, for my cherries. Just how I do it.


----------



## Redstrike (Aug 16, 2013)

terryo said:


> I always use heat emitters, and kept the temp. consistent at around 80, night and day, for my cherries. Just how I do it.



Same for me! CHE's and thermostats keep things consistent 24/7.


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Aug 16, 2013)

So I should have it all the time? I thought at night time the temp drops? That is what I have heard


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 16, 2013)

If your temperatures drop to low with high humidity thats not good. But you have a basking lamp set up for a 95 f basking spot . Your che is on a thermostat set to 80 f there will be a temperature drop. The thermostat temperatures will drop maybe 4/5 degrees so dropping the temperatures in the high 70's but bring it back up to maintain 80 . My set up is like this and you check with temperature gun and at night it stays at 78ish.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Beck (Aug 16, 2013)

My redfoot hides from bright light, such as her UVB light, so I don't have a basking light. I only have a UVB light and CHE set on a thermostat for 83.

My humidity is very high, so I keep the thermostat higher so it will kick on at ~80, rather than below 80.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok thanks everyone. I will start just leaving everything on all day all night. All I do is turn my fogger off and the UVA & UVB (BOTH IN 1 BULB) I have done this for about 4-5 nights BUT that is why I came on here to ask about this. Thank you again


----------



## Beck (Aug 16, 2013)

He/she needs dark at night. Try to get a CHE as soon as possible.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: RE: HUMIDITY FOR MY CHERRY HEAD???*



Beck said:


> My redfoot hides from bright light, such as her UVB light, so I don't have a basking light. I only have a UVB light and CHE set on a thermostat for 83.
> 
> My humidity is very high, so I keep the thermostat higher so it will kick on at ~80, rather than below 80.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app



Sorry brain fart. Was thinking sulcata I don't know why .
but you can do the same thing with two che's. Just set one to 95 and one to 80 .
Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Beck said:


> He/she needs dark at night. Try to get a CHE as soon as possible.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app



What is a CHE's? I have a red light that I turn on at night for him. That won't work? I just looked in his tank and it was alittle over 80F Humidity was at 75% not good?


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 16, 2013)

Ceramic heat emitter(che) 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Aug 16, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> Ceramic heat emitter(che)
> 
> Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app



Oh yeah duhhh.....LOL Sorry I'm a blonde so bare with me


----------



## terryo (Aug 16, 2013)

The ceramic heat emitter lasts much longer than any bulb, I think. Also at night it will be dark. I've noticed that mine never liked bright lights so I only use a long tube 5.0 UVB made for a 20 gal tank. I put that in the middle and on each side is a CHE.


----------

